# What to fill my retaining wall with



## sheryl (Sep 5, 2007)

I plan on building a very large area in my back yard with a decorative retaining wall to showcase shrubs, bushes and trees. Alongside will be a concrete area with a gazebo and smaller retaining walls up against the larger one. My question is what do I fill in these retaining walls with? Bags of top soil (that I can lift by myself) would take hundreds! (In dollars too!) Playground sand as a base, then covered over by top soil could be an option but again that is getting pricey. Gravel covered by top soil is also the same. Does anyone have a suggestion for anything cheaper?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*how about ...*

add to your project which is to lay some interlocking at the backyard... which require you to dig a bunch of soil which you can use to fill the retaining wall...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

What kind of retaining wall? - Is it just plain block stcked up or is it a special retaining wall unit that has either pins or a lip to prevent sliding.

Any good retaining wall system will have a internet site with all the design and installation information, whether it is 2' or 45' high. these units should be set on a compacted gravel base - never sand!!

Most retaining wall systems do not require the cores to be filled. If it has cores,you can put in put in 3/4" rock if it makes you feel better.

Never put "dirt", or any silty or clay soil in the cores. It just does not help.

If you are going to use plain block, you will be making a big mistake!!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a feeling the orignated poster want to setup the retaining wall for planting/cosmetic purpose.... therefore require to put in soil for the plants to have deeper soil...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If it is a wall construction question, then the wall answers still stand.

If she is wondering what to use for the planting area, this would be dictated by what will be growing anf how mauch depth of fill is required.

Buying by the bag is the most costly way to do it, because much of the bag is water. Buy soil or fill by the load in bulk. Even if you have to buy a wheel barrow, it will still be cheaper. In either case you have to get the soil to the planting area.


----------

